# Turkey Super Lig 04-06 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 3, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
04 Nov 20:00 Samsunspor - MKE Ankaragucu 1.83 3.25 4.50 +50 
04 Nov 20:00 Sivasspor - Fenerbahce 4.00 3.30 1.91 +50 
05 Nov 13:00 Orduspor - Gaziantepspor 2.25 3.15 3.20 +50 
05 Nov 13:00 Manisaspor - Antalyaspor 2.10 3.20 3.50 +50 
05 Nov 16:00 Kardemir Karabukspor - Eskisehirspor 2.55 3.20 2.70 +50 
05 Nov 19:00 Galatasaray Istanbul - Mersin Idman Yurdu SK 1.46 4.10 7.00 +50 
06 Nov 13:00 Buyuksehyr Bld.spor - Bursaspor 2.55 3.20 2.70 +50 
06 Nov 16:00 Trabzonspor - Kayserispor 1.68 3.50 5.20 +50 
06 Nov 19:00 Genclerbirligi - Besiktas Istanbul 3.60 3.25 2.05 +50


----------



## cayuga (Nov 9, 2011)

hi, i'm in Turkey. if you want to ask something about Turkish teams and and matches, i can explain and answer it  sorry my English is not good


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, it will be good if you give info about upcoming matches, share some things that doesnt get into the news so we make $ 
Welcome to the forum by the way, I am from Bulgaria, your neighbour!


----------



## cayuga (Nov 10, 2011)

hi neighbour!   if i don't forget, i will help you about Turkish league.. i'm new in here so i don't know too much about this web site. for example are there any chat place in here ?


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 10, 2011)

No, but we can use this thread for discussions viewtopic.php?f=54&t=1451&start=30
Its a chat thread.


----------

